# Working alone?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

At this stage working by myself seems to be the way it is for me. So for those other blokes that work by themselves. What is your system? Do you use the zooka? What tricks have you come up with to make it easier for one man?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

don't expect to do work for 2 men 
just slow down :yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

And listen to talkback radio ! You won't feel so alone,can't help out to much but when I'm flushing on my own I still use banjos n box and put up smaller length of cornice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ive worked 15 years alone, I use a rolling work bench(small folding scaffold) so I don't have to have someone bring me anything. I put 2 full buckets, rolls of tape, small tools case i drop a knife. I also modified it with some brackets to hold my bazooka keeps me from bending over and over. even strap a garbage to it. Then I roll it to the sections of the house I'm woking in eliminating the long walk back and forth to the buckets. O ya invest in a good loud boom box


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you know anyone semi retired etc. I get a helper just for wiping tapes. Spotting screws. Etc. Etc. Then I finish coat and when we sand he does corners and i swing the sander and he cleans up. Makes quite a difference without full time employing then I can do the small stuff on my own and still make a living out of it. Sometimes small stuff for months. Use a Zook just for corners. Homax for flats becouse I usually need hot mud and most often all flats done easy in less than a day anyway. Kiwi man and moore are the working alone Champs. Man what they get through is impressive.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I roughly figure a thousand ft per day to finish. I use bazooka usually can get flats and angles, ( corners ) done in a 8/9000 bf house done in a day, next day cut and install beads then run 10"box, coat screws. Day 3 coat beads , screws, and butts, day 4 , 12 " box and angles ( corners ), cheater coat beads , day 5 touch up 3 ways, coat beads , coat any flats that need extra attention, butts , final coat screws. Day 6 sand and touch up, day 7 sand touch ups and clean. Days 8 to 28 beg for my money rinse and repeat


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I am a one man show.

90% of my jobs are flipping/basements/renovations/small additions... rarely new houses (no money in new houses anyways).

I use the Homax banjo since i bought it.

i take it easy , dont have to finish on sharp time, usually i tell my customers 5-6 days a basement of 60 sheets +, always i give myself an extra day just in case. 

i use tubes, boxes ( for bigger areas) and flushers. 

I also use the Manta ray, trim tex beads, and the outside corner applicator, fast and easier to clean.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Also working alone. always remember a radio 

Day 1:
Zooka and install corners.

Day 2:
Box, nailspotter and do corners

Day 3:
Spray or Roll - Level 5

Day 4:
Sand and touch up

Day 5:
Sand and clean house


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats why I don't use a zooka Gaz, they're too quick for one guy to tape and wipe at the same time, banjo's the better option, the rest is all about changing your routine to suit, which you'll work that out yourself over time, thats what you do at smoko time and there's no one else to talk to....sit and think about the most efficient way to get it done.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate working myself as I don't like boxing any more!! So leave that to the worker:thumbsup:
Need the tunes playing that's for sure!
How the hell do u get that 16 ft sheets up on ur own Gaz?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Van, I should have said finishing alone. I am following hangers.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

taper71 said:


> I roughly figure a thousand ft per day to finish. I use bazooka usually can get flats and angles, ( corners ) done in a 8/9000 bf house done in a day, next day cut and install beads then run 10"box, coat screws. Day 3 coat beads , screws, and butts, day 4 , 12 " box and angles ( corners ), cheater coat beads , day 5 touch up 3 ways, coat beads , coat any flats that need extra attention, butts , final coat screws. Day 6 sand and touch up, day 7 sand touch ups and clean. Days 8 to 28 beg for my money rinse and repeat


Thanks for that. Do you trace behind the box?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats why I don't use a zooka Gaz, they're too quick for one guy to tape and wipe at the same time, banjo's the better option, the rest is all about changing your routine to suit, which you'll work that out yourself over time, thats what you do at smoko time and there's no one else to talk to....sit and think about the most efficient way to get it done.


Dont worry Kiwi, I have been doing lots of thinking. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Dont worry Kiwi, I have been doing lots of thinking. :yes:


Me to Gaz but its getting me nowhere fast!!:blink:
U took up smoking Gaz? LOL


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No smoking for me Richie. Actually I can honestly say that I have never smoked a cigarette in my life.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> No smoking for me Richie. Actually I can honestly say that I have never smoked a cigarette in my life.


Smoked since I was about 5!!
Brought up in pubs so I just helped myself!
Bet u have tried a green 1 tho?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Bet u have tried a green 1 tho?


Nope.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Nope.


Me either, Grew up with passive smoking though, Always HATED it, Smoke filled rooms, Well the top half of the room, Smoking in cars and pubs, Yuck, Throat hurt, clothes stink, Had breathing issues as a kid, Any bloody wonder, The smoking culture back then was totally arrogant to everyone around them.

I also had some relatives with mental issues, Maybe brought on by weed, glue etc, My folks said if you touch that stuff that's what you will be... And a few frightening experiences with them so that was it for me, Never wanted it, felt uneasy around anyone who did.

Bit unrealistic now looking back, Many people, good people do quite ok being smokers.

If I had better drying conditions I would use a zook more, I quite like them, but often they don't work out for me , We sure are all different huh. 

Your mostly doing cove Gaz, So only taping upright corners, You sure can fly through them with a tube and internal head, Add some tape roll and flush. You know all this stuff anyway and more, Your one of the sharpest guys here, You will figure it out.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

gazman said:


> Thanks for that. Do you trace behind the box?


depends on size of house, mostly ill run wall flats one way, give it a few minutes to react to wall, then go back the other way. Tie in where the box meets the corner at the end of the day and go over any bad bevels


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Nope.


That stuff is readily available in OZ!
I smoked a bit when I was over with u guys!:thumbsup: 
Cant touch it now tho!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I quit smoking and can't remember why?

Honestly, I didn't want to be that parent that smokes with his kids. That and they made drug testing legal in our union.

Van, I'm doing a chip right now for a 1993 Corvette in Omagh Ireland


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> Nope.


Snow White!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> Also working alone. always remember a radio
> 
> Day 1:
> Zooka and install corners.
> ...


That is NOT a level 5!

JS


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

mld said:


> That is NOT a level 5!
> 
> JS


in Denmark they call it level 5  just following the guide fill the bavels and coat the entire wall..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Snow White!


No MrWillys none of that either. The only recreational drug I have used is alcohol, and even then in moderation.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> No MrWillys none of that either. The only recreational drug I have used is alcohol, and even then in moderation.


 Honestly, alcohol is much more powerful than pot. I was one when I smoked it increased my heartrate. Pretty hard to not growing up in California in the 70's unless you were Mormon.
Do you have Mescal from Mexico? Drink that and eat the worm and see if you remember anything the next morning.
I'd smoke again if I had cancer.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The pot they have now will make you stupid.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> No MrWillys none of that either. The only recreational drug I have used is alcohol, and even then in moderation.


You need to do yourself a favor Gaz,,,,
go get totally chit-faced, polluted drunk (at a strip club) to the point you puke your guts out,,, or you ain't lived. 
Only the good die young.
Take a grand or two with.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You need to do yourself a favor Gaz,,,,
> go get totally chit-faced, polluted drunk (at a strip club) to the point you puke your guts out,,, or you ain't lived.
> Only the good die young.
> Take a grand or two with.


Lol how did working alone advice come to that? Did that when I was young and dumb. I think the older and wiser would rather have a good days fishing or hunting.
Its the roar here. Off to look for some deer in morn. We have reds in my area but being the highly tuned hunters we are everything within 100 miles will be bolting off in the other direction.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

When I finish alone I run things pretty much the same as having help. 
I run the tools and usually make more money running solo.
But it kinda sucks when you know you're the one that has to sand every every square inch of mud and do all the clean-up. 
And the radio is a must have.
How's that Caz?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats why I don't use a zooka Gaz, they're too quick for one guy to tape and wipe at the same time, banjo's the better option, the rest is all about changing your routine to suit, which you'll work that out yourself over time, thats what you do at smoko time and there's no one else to talk to....sit and think about the most efficient way to get it done.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> When I finish alone I run things pretty much the same as having help.
> I run the tools and usually make more money running solo.
> But it kinda sucks when you know you're the one that has to sand every every square inch of mud and do all the clean-up.
> And the radio is a must have.
> How's that Caz?


That's what I get fed up with, Sanding every square inch, Filling very screw hole, Fetching and sweeping every little thing when I have a list of jobs to go do, get a helper, School boy, Semi retired chap or that u tube lingerie model haha, If you look around and ask usually you will find someone. Ive had a part timer for a while now.

Did $500 at a strip bar once P.A. that was enough for me, I know a guy who did $1800 on one girl and know a club worker, Some guys do $5k on there credit cards in a few hrs :blink:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

keke said:


> don't expect to do work for 2 men
> just slow down :yes:


But maybe you can do the work of 1 1/2 men.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The pot they have now will make you stupid.


Well .....I don't need that!! :blink:


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2016)

taper71 said:


> I roughly figure a thousand ft per day to finish. I use bazooka usually can get flats and angles, ( corners ) done in a 8/9000 bf house done in a day, next day cut and install beads then run 10"box, coat screws. Day 3 coat beads , screws, and butts, day 4 , 12 " box and angles ( corners ), cheater coat beads , day 5 touch up 3 ways, coat beads , coat any flats that need extra attention, butts , final coat screws. Day 6 sand and touch up, day 7 sand touch ups and clean. Days 8 to 28 beg for my money rinse and repeat


I wish i can do the same but the way builders build houses over here are crazy 
I alwas do Comercial jobs one day get into finish a house and as the labos is cheap i figured out to do the same as you and was the last house i get for the builder because residential drywaller around here on sumer they get 3 or 4 guys into a house tape set bullnose before lunch when they came back floating and fill all bead next day they skim joints and run angle they wipe down all edges behind the flat box so they don't do any sand work the next guy texturing always bring sand pole to sand little bit if walls need 2 day on a 1500 st house but they split the money on a few guys so they dont make a lot on the end a less they have bunch house coming


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> But maybe you can do the work of 1 1/2 men.


WHY? I work to live not live to work


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

keke said:


> WHY? I work to live not live to work


Cause it equals half a week off.:yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The only thing i can offer gaz if working alone and the house is big enough.....all purpose ditch the base coat mud......i cant stand stopping every hour clean tools all purpose and 1 clean up halfa before u wanna go home:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Also get in with a painter i have a regular painter who paints my small jobs and renos ill give them 50$ to sand a 1mx1m patch saves me coming back they make $50 ten mins work


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Cause it equals half a week off.:yes:


why kill yourself and then spend half a week in bed? it's not worthy.....I prefer normal day production etc and enjoy my weekend if possible


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> why kill yourself and then spend half a week in bed? it's not worthy.....I prefer normal day production etc and enjoy my weekend if possible


Half a week in bed? I go 7 days a week months at a time. When I do finally get a break I take care of the things around the house I've been putting off while I was working. then It's back to the rock pile! No half week of sleep :no::no:..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Half a week in bed? I go 7 days a week months at a time. When I do finally get a break I take care of the things around the house I've been putting off while I was working. then It's back to the rock pile! No half week of sleep :no::no:..


My dad always told me it's not how much rock you can hang in a day but how much you can hang in a month. When I hung a 6700 sq ft house in an 11 hour day I was proud. The next day when I could barely move I remembered what dad said. I was a full on journeyman before I learned this. From then on it was how much I can get done in 8 hrs.

We rarely got so slow I stayed home. May have been 4 weeks in 33 years I didn't work cuz they'd loan me out. In 1986 I cut my wrist pushing down the garbage and broke glass. In 1990 I tore ligaments in my knee on a dirt bike. I was off about 10 weeks both times. I have 1810 hrs a year average including those 2 years I was off for a spell. In 1990, I was actually back within a week running a job on crutches. I just couldn't get paid.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I honestly can't recall the last time I laid around for *one whole day* and didn't do something that needed to be done, it's been well over a decade. I haven't taken a 
bona fide vacation since 2004.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

keke said:


> WHY? I work to live not live to work


That would only occur if you want to earn the rewards of 1 -1/2 men. But as you say, there is an opportunity cost to working that hard, that we must take into account. And how long your body can take the punishment.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Half a week in bed? I go 7 days a week months at a time. When I do finally get a break I take care of the things around the house I've been putting off while I was working. then It's back to the rock pile! No half week of sleep :no::no:..


Amazing what burritos for breakfast lunch and dinner can do? Where is Joe these days?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Amazing what burritos for breakfast lunch and dinner can do? Where is Joe these days?


He's mentioned before they he works out of town sometimes. I think he's like me too. He don't do the mobile inter web ...he'll be back around soon busting my balls!!!:yes: at least I hope so anyway !


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> I quit smoking and can't remember why?
> 
> Honestly, I didn't want to be that parent that smokes with his kids. That and they made drug testing legal in our union.
> 
> Van, I'm doing a chip right now for a 1993 Corvette in Omagh Ireland


How did u get that to do?
Just chipped my X5 not long ago, Putting out 295 hp now so goes quite well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Im running bazooka, first day I pre fill tape and install corner bead. Day 2 is 10" on flats and butts, 2.5" on angles and load bead. Day 3, 12" flats and butts, 3.5" on angles, load bead again. Day 4 tight skim on all my flats and bead, prep and paint ceilings. Day 5 spray ceilings and sand. I'm doing 10000' to 11000' feet per week by myself like this. Depending on the amount of detail. Best trick I learned is the tight skim, take the time to do it. Makes final sanding a breeze.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Funny not all jobs are the same so there are so many different options for each job. One day it's by hand or banjo and now I have a touchless Auto filler for my bazooka only one he needed. Some time to use the knives sometimes you run the Box
I've always worked alone butt if you can find a good partner that would be the way to go.


----------

